# Fische aus dem "Großen Teich"



## Limnos (7. Juli 2014)

Meine Fotoserie hat zwar wenig Berührungspunkte mit Gartenteichen, aber sie handelt von Fischen. In meinem Urlaub am Roten Meer bin ich in einen wahren Fotorausch geraten, von dem ich Euch eine "kleine Auswahl" zeigen möchte.

http://s735.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/Rotes Meer 2014?sort=3/page-1

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## bekamax (7. Juli 2014)

D a n k e
fürs Zeigen, wunderwunderwunderschöne Bilder!


----------



## Gunnar (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang.

Bist also auch ein Taucher...

Sehr schön gelungene Unterwasserfotos....und so dicht an einen Drückerfisch...alle Achtung 
Werde mir mal bei gelegenheit dein gesamtes Album anschauen!


----------



## Limnos (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Gunnar.

Nein, meine Lungen reichen gerade noch zum gemütlichen Dahinschnorcheln. Das aber, wegen meiner Kurzsichtigkeit, dicht entlang der Riffkante oder dicht über dem Riffdach (soweit das gestattet ist). 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,

Diese Farbenpracht, Formenvielfalt und bizarren Musterungen mit der Kamera so meisterhaft einzufangen, dafür gebührt dir großer Respekt und Dank.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## francis89 (7. Juli 2014)

warst du in ägypten ? wir waren schon drei mal da ! jedes mal schnorcheln! nächstes mal mache ich den tauchschein
einfach son gefühl von freiheit und schöne unterwasserwelt! letztes jahr haben wir ein Walhai mit jung ´tier gesehen, wahnsinn ich hatte bschon ein wenig angst!


----------



## Springmaus (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

echt super schöne Fotos ! Danke fürs zeigen !


----------



## samorai (7. Juli 2014)

Ist doch verdammt egal ob Du kurzsichtig  bist ,das Resultat zählt.
Und das ist;* SPITZE!!!!!!
*
LG Ron!


----------



## Limnos (8. Juli 2014)

Hi Francis

Ich bevorzuge die Region Marsa Alam. Diesmal waren wir ca. 40 km südlich des Flughafens in Sichtweite der Brayka Bay.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Mücke (7. Aug. 2014)

Fotografieren kann nicht jeder aber deine Bilder sind klasse und die Motive auch


----------

